# Craftsman blower won't start with muffler



## vws (Jun 27, 2007)

I am having trouble starting a Craftsman leaf blower (Model 3587997170) with the muffler installed. I installed a new muffler and Zama carburator rebuild kit (diaphragm, gaskets, spring, inlet valve, and needle valve. Exhaust port looks clean.
The blower starts without the muffler, but won't kick over when the muffler is installed. I tried adjusting the main and idle mixture adjust screws.
Any suggestions


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Without more information It seems like it might be a defective muffler. If the exhaust is restricted the engine can't run. Maybe the muffler has a baffle in it and it has become dislodged and is blocking exhaust flow.

Jake...


----------



## vws (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Jake. I bought a new muffler when I bought the carburator rebuild kit.
Is there anyway to check if the muffler I bought is OK. The spark arrester is clean.
Could it be the needle valve adjustments? I took them out when I cleaned the carburator, but didn't note the setting. Any ideas where to start?
Anything else you can think of that I may have installed wrong or need adjustment


----------

